# Red Bull New Era cap Ryan Sheckler



## hohesC+ (20. Mai 2008)

hey,

wie findet ihr das Red Bull new era cap von ryan sheckler?

ich habe durch Zufall noch welche über und will sie verkaufen..

hier mal ein bild:

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/1435/ml876hqb_jpg.htm

falls jemand interesse hat, schreibt doch hier rein
oder schickt mir eine email an: [email protected]


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## molotow (31. Dezember 2008)

find ich super
hast du noch welche?
wäre interessiert

größe und kosten wären noch interessant
bräuchte die größe 7 3/8 (58,7cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

